# Westgate Vacation Villas



## Bigbird130 (Dec 18, 2009)

Been an owner there since Oct 1987 and just got my first letter inviting me to an owners meeting.
Wish I could go just to hear what goes on.


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 18, 2009)

*A sales pitch not so disguised*



Bigbird130 said:


> Been an owner there since Oct 1987 and just got my first letter inviting me to an owners meeting.
> Wish I could go just to hear what goes on.



I went last year and I'm planning on going again this year. It is a total waste of time as they basically put on yet another sales pitch after wasting 1hr+ introducing seemingly every employee down to the room cleaners. Then they have "run out of time" to answer the rapidly growing more heated questions. Plus the Board wasn't even introduced and they couldn't even say who exactly was on it except that they ALL were Westgate Employees! According to them no owner "has ever askd to run for the Board".  Hmmm... When was the opportunity to do so even posted? 

Basically yet another power play by the King and his minions. They control everything from the flow of people into the meeting area to the questions they will allow. I'm in town anyway so I will attend but the value is zero.


----------



## frenchieinme (Dec 18, 2009)

timeos2 said:


> I  According to them no owner "has ever askd to run for the Board".  Hmmm... When was the opportunity to do so even posted?
> 
> .



\As many TUG Westgate owners aspossible should write in and ask them to beon the Board.  That would beaunique eventforthem.

frenchieinme


----------



## OrlandoFloridaUSA (Dec 19, 2009)

I own a week here and was thinking of attending a meeting. I figured that was the case. You just helped me make my decision. Thanks.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 19, 2009)

*Credentials ?*




timeos2 said:


> They control everything from the flow of people into the meeting area to the questions they will allow. I'm in town anyway so I will attend but the value is zero.


Do they take your word for it that you're an owner & entitled to attend the meeting ? 

Or do they fingerprint you & mugshot you & make you whip out your notarized deed before they let you go through security & enter the meeting hall ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Bigbird130 (Dec 19, 2009)

*Meeting*

Sounds like what I expected
Thanks for whoever gets to go for letting us know what happens


----------



## Kola (Dec 21, 2009)

timeos2 said:


> Basically yet another power play by the King and his minions. They control everything from the flow of people into the meeting area to the questions they will allow. I'm in town anyway so I will attend but the value is zero.



John,

If you attend, don't miss an opportunity to negotiate a fire sale deal with Westgate Resorts. Look at this:

http://www.bizjournals.com/orlando/stories/2009/12/14/daily41.html

:whoopie:


----------



## kk00 (Dec 30, 2009)

*need owners association at westgate vacation villas*

Hi all, 
       Happy holidays.
      I read about the lack of a valid owners association at WVV.
Cant we all band together and have our own forum and our 
own association ?If we can get 100 or so owners together it would be nice.
    I would even be willing to contribute a small amount (eg $20 a year)
for the group to defray the cost of a website. 
    I am a physician and I don't have the time to devote towards
forming an association and doing all the legwork but I would bet that
there are a lot of people willing to have our own BBS/ and our own 
forum. If we have an owner who is a lawyer maybe he can help us 
get started.
Wishing everyone a merry Christmas and a Happy new year
from Orlando
Kaushik
Bethlehem PA



******* I think the Westgate vacation villas are nice units and have 
a different type of charm. I have enjoyed using the units over the 
years and am mostly satisfied with the service. My kids have enjoyed the facility.
 I do have a number of complaints. Blankets and carpets were not clean as
the should be.  
      The internet connection from my unit in F12 (this is not my own 
unit which is Q8 wk 52) is almost zero signal strength. So I went to the lobby 
and I got excellent signal but the ping times are more than 200 milliseconds.
When I use remote desktop (RDP) it takes eons (3 - 10 seconds)  to refresh the screen!


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 13, 2010)

*The BIG meeting wasn't very informative*

I got to attend my second Westgate Annual owners meeting. Not much changed from last years nearly worthless get together. I will say the entry was handled much better than last year. Unlike the previous meeting they did NOT try to control things and simply signed owners in and let them go upstairs.   

Of course the Board wasn't present, couldn't be identified and, it wa admitted, consists of all Westgate employees. How nice. The food was much better this year including fresh sliced turkey and gravy. 

From that high point we waited nearly 30 minutes past the scheduled start under the excuse of people needing to get their food or enjoy it prior to the start.  Once officially started, with a flourish of "being sticklers to follow the legal requirements" (Editorial - since when has being within the rules or laws even occurred to this group?) we get the nearly 45 minutes of staff introductions as if anyone cared.  Interspersed were a few actual facts such as the total shutdown of any construction - including the waterpark (the pilings are in but nothing more. Might be restarted fall 2010) and that nearly 2900 units will make up the resort as of this spring. What do we owners care if construction of unneeded units continue or not? We also got reminded more than 6 times how sales sponsors the morning breakfasts and serves "8 miles of hot dogs" per year. 

Anyone who listened closely heard that the newest buildings in Town Center (Editorial - It seems operation and maintenance of all areas are, illegally, being combined with little or no attention to which is being assessed for the fees) have "settled" causing premature failure of many tile floors - now being replaced by the owners! Of course that ignores that they are less than 5 years old, built by Westgate and should have builders warranties.  They went on about other improvements at Westgate Towers, Town Center and other, non- Villas work, yet this was supposedly the Villas annual meeting!  

When the few minutes (20 to be exact) allotted to owners questions finally rolled around most were about rising fees, delinquencies ("Can't be avoided and take 12 months to resolve through foreclosure and, yes, the other owners pay for those that don't") and one that actually had a new fact I was not aware of. Since 2008 Westgate has allowed pets! There is a $80 fee but they are allowed. Some rooms have been converted to all tile (carpet removed) for assignment to pet owners.  That is actually a positive as we have been staying at Celebration World Resort just down the street the past 4 years to allow us to bring our dogs. Had we known Westgate allowed it we would have at least considered using our weeks there rather then trading into CWR.  They will continue to replace the 80's tv's with flat screens as money allows (I guess when the Town Center doesn't need it) but the caes goods (also from the late 80's) will "only be done as they are too far gone to repair or we're not being good stewards of your fees".  Great use of our money. (Right)

II had a raffle of weeks, exchange fee required, and stated that Westgate is "for over a decade" their number 1 source of new members. No wonder all of the Westgates gets a very undeserved top ranking as (Editorial for sure) we all know nothing counts like pleasing those developers.  

If I hadn't been in town anyway it would have been a total waste of time and effort to attend. As it was the free meal made it tolerable if rather boring. 

For those interested the Lakes meeting is tomorrow at 6PM - using the same agenda and I assume presentations.

I got to sit with an owner (lucky to win one of the II certificates) who I informed that my only mistake in timeshare was ever buying Westgate. She replied that HER mistake was buying timeshare, period - Westgate was her only one. If she had it to do today she would only rent.  Seems that idea is becoming more and more prevalent.


----------

